# Are you a responsible bow hunter ?



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in Santa Fe and have hogs coming in at night on my property . I don't bow hunt and don't have a night vision scope or suppressor yet . I've got 17 acreas of pecans i'm trying to manicure the grass. IF you are a responsible person and would like to wack a few pm me and we can talk. I won't just let anybody hunt . No beginners please , you need to know how to kill.


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Awesome! Hope you can keep those hogs at bay. I bow hunt but I'm handicapped right now ):


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

Wish you were closer. There's not much on the planet I like doing more than hunting pigs at night with a bow.


----------



## physhstyx (May 22, 2004)

My self and a friend live local and we both bow hunt. We would love the opportunity to remove a few hogs foe you.
I will pm you my number. I have a few questions if we could talk.
Larry

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## bobfishbw (Feb 3, 2009)

Sweet deal. Hope someone takes care of your pig problem and does it right by you. Good luck. And yes, I wish I lived closer...


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Do you have enough land to shoot with suppressed rifles, either 22LR or 300BLK AR-15s? Would be interested in a bow hunt, too. I'm in Clear Lake.


----------



## axisbuck24 (May 28, 2013)

Very nice gesture, I would be interested in taking out a couple of pigs. No beginner here. please let me know if you still need a couple of hunters to help with the problem.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys . Right now i've got several guys hunting it. they where coming out pretty hot and heavy and sticking pigs evry night. i've still got the feeders running and will let ya'll know when the piggies show back up. I am in the city limits , so rifle use is limited to single shots at a time. Neighbors are okay with it . I did get one the other night with the 30/30 . The sounder I saw that night had 15 in it , but they are coming in groups of 3 to 5 . I'll let ya'll know when they return to the feeders.


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I was just telling a friend the other day that you hear a lot of property owners complaining about hogs but will not allow hunters on their property. Kudos to you.


----------



## deano77511 (Feb 2, 2005)

Bounty hunter can help ya !


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

They're back again , and aren't bothered by the feeder lights . Somebody close to the Fe pm me and bring your biggest broadheads.


----------



## ghephner2011 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey, I also am a willing bow hunter who lives in Pearland and wouldn't mine stick a few hogs.


----------



## Paul Marx (Nov 13, 2009)

Okay , here's the deal . I've contacted the guys I promised some hunting to several weeks ago . They came out and shot a couple , but haven't been back out. i didn't know it , but they have kids that are starting college and had to be moved. They still want to give it a try . If the pigs get thicker then they can control I will be posting again. If they don't mind others coming out when they aren't hunting i will also post it.


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Very Interested*

I live in Santa Fe and I am very interested. If you have hunters lined up, I understand. Please keep me in mind though, especially as you get closer to those pecans dropping. The hogs will really be getting in there then. You have a hog problem, I have a freezer that needs restocking, I think we can work something out.


----------



## Clint Sholmire (Nov 9, 2005)

*Pork chops*

I would like to through my name in the hat if you need someone else to come out. I live in Texas City and make that run out there all the time.


----------



## Dan Man (Mar 23, 2006)

Responsible and a descent shot!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

If your still looking for some help let me know. Me a a few if my buddy's can help 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to
Rrrrrrrwed


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Dan Man said:


> Responsible and a descent shot!
> View attachment 709761


Think I'm putting my bets on this hunter.


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 15, 2012)

Bow and ar15 by my side, say the word sir, im in friendswood/alvin area

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N5fwb (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm in Webster and would love to help you out! Pm me please.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

